# check engine light reset?



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

how do you reset the check engine light on a 96 240? the guys at my local autozone wont do it for me. thx!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Disconnect the battery for a 24 hour period.


----------



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

thx! I'll check it out when i get back into town.


----------



## icebertz (May 18, 2007)

*same problem*

i had the same problem....disconnecting battery might work for a period of time, light will come back on..its just a problem that 95-96 240's have..leave it alone mines turn off on itself


----------

